# Avogadro segmentation fault?



## bigtoque (Dec 17, 2010)

I haven't been able to get the port Avogadro to work (science/avogadro).

The program says it needs gcc 4.4+, so I installed gcc 4.6 and modified the Makefile to use it, then tried to make the program. It would get an error while running make when it got to ~49% at a file called rotor.h. 

I decided to install gcc 4.5, and now the program installs, but when I try to run the program it instantly crashes with a segmentation fault.


----------

